# Star Trek: Picard - Kritik: Wie ich meine Enttäuschung überwand und nicht toxisch wurde



## SimonFistrich (15. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Picard - Kritik: Wie ich meine Enttäuschung überwand und nicht toxisch wurde* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard - Kritik: Wie ich meine Enttäuschung überwand und nicht toxisch wurde*


----------



## SpieleKing (15. Juni 2020)

Ich fand die Serie super und habe mich besonders über die Qualität gefreut. Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich echt nicht warum die Trekkies sich immer auf ein so hohen Ross setzten, nahezu jeder alte Film oder Serie war, sorry das ich das jetzt sage, Schrott und bestenfalls B-Movie Nievau! Erst JJ sein Film hat Star Trek auf ein Level gehoben wo es mit den anderen Filmen ala Star Wars und co. mithalten konnte. Auch die Serie Discovery finde ich gut.


----------



## DegeneratedSociety (15. Juni 2020)

Kann mich dem Autor nur anschließen. Bin ein Kind der 80er, weshalb ich mit TNG aufgewachsen bin und eben diese Darstellung vom Autor teile. Man lernt in der Schule auf der einen Seite über den Holocaust oder Mao Zedong und erfährt die Schattenseiten der Menschen. Dann schaut man am Nachmittag TNG und die Welt ist wieder gut, denn, man hat ja ein Ziel: Weltfrieden!

Und genau mit dieser Erwartungshaltung sind Star Trek Fans an die Serie gegangen. Kein vernünftiger "Trekki" würde jemals die Filme als atemberaubend (hier eine Prise Nerd bedenken) oder philosophisch tiefgehend nennen, jedoch sah es eben bei der Serie genau umgekehrt aus. Es wurde massive Probleme aus unsere Gesellschaft genommen, diese Thematik wurde dann neu verpackt und mit einem Lösungsweg, den wir heutzutage noch nicht gehen wollen (in Star Trek gibt es kein Geld für nicht Nerds), gelöst.
Das war spannend, regte zum nachdenken an, hat den eigenen Lebensstil und den Wunsch, was man selbst als Erwachsener erleben bzw. erreichen möchte, mitdefiniert.

Und all das hat mir persönlich gefehlt. 
Picard war kein Picard sondern irgendeine austauschbare Figur. Sämtliche Stärken der Figur wurden außen vor gelassen. 
Es wurde ein Gewaltgrad gezeigt, der, Pardon aber das hat bei Star Trek nichts zu suchen, vollkommen überzogen war um ein breiteres Publikum zu erreichen. Das will ich nicht, ein Großteil will das nicht und ein Jonathan Frakes musste sich nicht umsonst einem massiven Shitstorm aussetzen nach dem ausstrahlen seiner "Gore-Score" Folge...

Die Serie hatte außerdem einen vollkommen vorhersehbaren Plot. Ich habe die Serie mit 2 Kumpels geschaut und nach der 3-4?! Folge war die Story klar, selbst den Tod von Picard konnte man vorausahnen, der Planet mit den Androiden, der Doktor der ein falsches Spiel spielt und was weiß ich nicht was. 

Hinzu kommen Logiklöcher (wie ist 7of9 auf den Kubus gekommen? UNBEMERKT!) die zwar passieren können, aber doch bitte keine, die die Geschehnisse in Frage stellen. Dann Szenen, die inhaltlich gar keinen Mehrwert hatten sondern einfach nur Zeit strecken sollten um auf die Spielzeit zu kommen. Ich sage dazu nur die Szene in der Bar, da kann man sich doch nur fremdschämen das man sich selbst als Fan dieser Franchise wertet. Wenn man das jemand zeigt der kein Star Trek kennt, der zeigt mir doch den Vogel und hält mich für nen absoluten Vollpfosten, wenn ich dem erzähle wie genial die Welt von Star Trek ist und der dann sowas sieht...

Und ein Kritikpunkt noch mal und mit ein Grund warum man ja Sci-Fi schaut: Die Raumschiffe. Die "La Sirena" hat ja praktisch keine Funktionalität im Design, dass war einfach nur eine riesige Lagerhalle....

Ich werde auf jeden Fall die 2. Staffel von Picard nicht mehr anschauen, dass kann ich mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren. Discovery S3 wird ja hoffentlich weniger Michael "ich muss jeder Kleinigkeit emotinal hochspielen" Burnham und mehr Star Trek. Die Handlung spielt ja jetzt fast 1000 Jahre in der Zukunft. Dann kommt noch die Serie "Section 31" von der ich nicht viel erwarte, da es ja genau dem Gegenteil entspricht, was Star Trek bzw. die Phiosophie dahinter ausmacht, wird garantiert eine voll auf Action ausgelegte Serie.
Und dann kommt noch "Strange New Worlds" auf das ich mich persönlich unglaublich freue, da mir Anson Mount und Ethan Peck in Discovery sehr gefallen haben. Gerade Anson Mounts Darstellung als Pike war....Perfekt?! 


Soooo, mal jemand aus der Fraktion "Trekki 4 Life"


----------



## Psychocandy (15. Juni 2020)

Es ist wie es ist: Nur The Orville hat den ST-TNG-Spirit wirklich wiederbelebt. Okay, man muss sich durch die ersten drei Flachwitz-Folgen quälen, denen man anmerkt dass das Urkonzept nur eine platte Blödelsatire war. Aber Orville kriegt die Kurze und wird ab Folge 5 zu einem gebürtigen TNG-Nachfolger im Geiste - mit etwas Humor. Staffel 2 legt dann sogar noch ein paar Schüppen drauf! Super Serie!


----------



## munsterbuster (15. Juni 2020)

Das größte Problem ist, dass man eine Handlung in jeder Folge weiterstricken will. Da hab ich auch bei Discovery abgeschaltet. Bei den alten Serien gab es eine große Handlung im Hintergrund, die mal mit direkten Folgen weiter geschrieben wurde ansonsten nur am Rand behandelt wurde. Selbst bei DS9, Voyager oder Enterprise wurden mitten im Krieg/Reise noch viele Folgen mit anderen Themen/Geschichten gezeigt.


----------



## KylRoy (15. Juni 2020)

Bei den alten Star Trek Folgen gab es in jeder Episode, auch bei den miesen, die grundlegende Philosophie auf der Star Trek beruht und darauf war auch die Folge aufgebaut.

Dieses ist bei den neuen Serien nicht mehr zu erkennen und das meiste ergibt auch nicht mal mehr irgendeinen Sinn.  so ist Rafi neidisch auf Picards schicke Möbel wo sie sich doch jederzeit dasselbe replizieren könnte. was für ein Blödsinn!


----------



## G-Kar (15. Juni 2020)

DegeneratedSociety schrieb:


> Und genau mit dieser Erwartungshaltung sind Star Trek Fans an die Serie gegangen. Kein vernünftiger "Trekki" würde jemals die Filme als atemberaubend (hier eine Prise Nerd bedenken) oder philosophisch tiefgehend nennen, jedoch sah es eben bei der Serie genau umgekehrt aus. Es wurde massive Probleme aus unsere Gesellschaft genommen, diese Thematik wurde dann neu verpackt und mit einem Lösungsweg, den wir heutzutage noch nicht gehen wollen (in Star Trek gibt es kein Geld für nicht Nerds), gelöst.



Tut mir ja leid für dich als "Trekkie 4 Life" aber, zumindest der Punkt mit kein Geld, das ist einfach mal total falsch. 


https://memory-alpha.fandom.com/wiki/Federation_credit - Da ist ne Erklärung.
https://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/inconsistencies/economy.htm - Und hier sogar ne Auflistung mit Episoden, die zurück bis TOS geht.

Und von "Gold gepresstem Latinum" fang ich garnicht erst an.

Und ein Lösungsweg den es den wir heutzutage noch gar nicht wollen?

Hast du Deep Space Nine nicht geschaut?

Die ganze Geschichte mit dem Maquis oder "In the Pale Moonlight". Eine der, wenn nicht sogar die, besten Star Trek Episoden. 

Picard war ein guter Captain und Diplomat, in Friedenszeiten. Er war aber immer zu unpersönlich, zu weit weg von Leuten, zu belehrend. Er war, was man das Ideal der Föderation, nennen kann. 

Daher ist, für mich persönlich, DS9 und Sisko die bessere Option. 

Die zeigt Menschen und Aliens wie sie zusammenleben, jeder hat seine Stärken und Schwächen, die Föderation und Menschheit sind nicht die besten. 

Es war "realistischer" und hat trotzdem die Star Trek Philosophie vertreten. Siehe zum Beispiel die Episode "Far beyond the Stars" die mittlerweile 22 Jahre alt ist und dennoch, gerade jetzt, sehr wichtig ist! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Far_Beyond_the_Stars

Von daher bin ich sehr sehr froh das Picard nun genau den Weg gegangen ist den sie gegangen sind. Es ist realistischer. Und zumindest keine "Problem of the Week" Episoden mehr. Hatte es Probleme, ja, absolut. Ist es perfekt, nein, bei weitem nicht. Ist es gutes Star Trek das der Gesellschaft den Spiegel vorhält, wie Star Trek es schon immer gemacht hat, oh ja, definitiv!


----------



## Worrel (15. Juni 2020)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Ich fand die Serie super und habe mich besonders über die Qualität gefreut. Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich echt nicht warum die Trekkies sich immer auf ein so hohen Ross setzten, nahezu jeder alte Film oder Serie war, sorry das ich das jetzt sage, Schrott und bestenfalls B-Movie Nievau! Erst JJ sein Film hat Star Trek auf ein Level gehoben wo es mit den anderen Filmen ala Star Wars und co. mithalten konnte. Auch die Serie Discovery finde ich gut.



Star Wars soll besser gewesen sein als Star Trek? Diese "Muppets im Weltall" Variante in Kinofilmlänge? Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich mit Star Wars abseits der Laserschwertduelle nie sonderlich viel anfangen können, aber für manches reicht ja schon ein _*bliep-blup-blomp*_-ender Mülleimer, um als "gute Unterhaltung" definiert zu werden. 

Davon ab, weiß ich wirklich nicht, wo an "Kahn", dem Mord an dem Klingonischen Botschafter oder der Zeitreise mit den Borg "B-Movie Niveau" gewesen sein soll. 
Ich meine, in welchem Film hat man denn den "Maschinenraum" in einer Bierfabrik gefilmt und einem der Hauptdarsteller ohne Sinn und Notwendigkeit überdicke Hände verpasst?


----------



## Nico69l1 (15. Juni 2020)

nein, das franchise lebt und atmet doch nicht. es wurde okkupiert von moneyjunkies, vollgestopft mit allerlei für sich allein stehend durchaus hochqualitativem (chabon etc.), weil die kohle da war, ohne, die geschichte aus einer mitte heraus zu entwickeln. was raus kam und weiter kommt, wenn die nicht endlich einen strich machen, ist das, was man in der kunstgeschichte eklektizismus nennt und was beim filmemachen nie gut wird. NIE. es gibt in der gesamten film- und fernsehgeschichte kein gelungenes beispiel dieser konzernhaften herangehensweise. the mandalorian ist da ein gutes beispiel: es ist so extrem gut, weil sich die entwicklung freiheiten offen gelassen hat und mit laissez-faire das ding entwickeln konnte. disney brauchte nicht den großen hit. cbs aber schon und hat dadurch das kind mit dem einschaltquoatenbade ausgekippt.
das hat noch nie geklappt und wirds nie.
erstaunlich ist, wie diese formalen umstände tatsächlich auch am profi stewart angekommen sind und ihn offenbar völlig einschnürten, so dass ein alter heini hinten raus kam aber nicht picard!


----------



## DegeneratedSociety (15. Juni 2020)

Hab DS9 erst 20 Jahre später nachgeholt, weshalb die Thematik mit dem Latinum für mich nie wirklich aktuell war, musste dann aber natürlich schmunzeln bei DS9. Ich meine aber auch, dass genau deswegen die Ferengi ja von allen Mitgliedern der Föderation "geächtet" werden. Also auch dort in DS9 wird darauf eingegangen, dass die Ferengi mit ihrem Geld eine sehr primitive Gesellschaftsform haben die zu Unterdrückung führt (bedenke mal die Rolle der Frau bei denen). 
Aber wenn ich mal darüber nachdenke, stimmt schon was du sagst, eigentlich gibt es so eine Form von Geld innerhalb der Föderation...
Und ja, DS9 ist gut (kp wieso das viele Trekkis kritisch sehen) eben aus dem von dir genannten Punkt: Man sieht mal wirklich wie das Leben im Weltall mit verschiedenen Kulturen abläuft.


----------



## Hurshi (15. Juni 2020)

Trekker : Wie ich meine Enttäuschung überwand und nicht toxisch wurde .


----------



## KiznaCat (15. Juni 2020)

Was mich Toxisch macht:

Leute die mir versuchen auf zu zwingen das ich solch einen Schlecht Geschriebenen Unfall gut zu finden habe.

Selbst wenn ich mir Vorstelle das es nicht Star Trek: Picard heißt. (sorry, aber die alten Charaktere darin haben gar nichts mehr mit den Originalen zu tun, und die neuen Charaktere sind auch so dimensional wie 80g Papier.)  Dann bleibt das problem das die gesamte Serie einfach nur schlecht geschrieben ist, tonnenweise Logik-löcher hat und einfach nur Komplet voraussehbar ist, und viel unnötige Gewalt hat.


----------



## MrFob (15. Juni 2020)

Hurshi schrieb:


> Trekker : Wie ich meine Enttäuschung überwand und nicht toxisch wurde .



Ich empfehle fuer solche Probleme vulkanische Neuropressur, am besten durchgefuehrt durch T'Pol. Dass soll beruhigend wirken und falls nicht wird die ganze ueberschuessige Energie vielleicht eher in ... naja sagen wir mal positivere Gedanken umgeleitet.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (15. Juni 2020)

KiznaCat schrieb:


> Was mich Toxisch macht:
> 
> Leute die mir versuchen auf zu zwingen das ich solch einen Schlecht Geschriebenen Unfall gut zu finden habe.
> 
> Selbst wenn ich mir Vorstelle das es nicht Star Trek: Picard heißt. (sorry, aber die alten Charaktere darin haben gar nichts mehr mit den Originalen zu tun, und die neuen Charaktere sind auch so dimensional wie 80g Papier.)  Dann bleibt das problem das die gesamte Serie einfach nur schlecht geschrieben ist, tonnenweise Logik-löcher hat und einfach nur Komplet voraussehbar ist, und viel unnötige Gewalt hat.



So sehe ich das ebenfalls. Als ob wir ein Problem mit toxischen Fans haben. So ein Quatsch. Das wirklich Problem ist, dass die breite Masse mittlerweile total unkritisch geworden ist und wirklich jeden Mist konsumiert. Wenn man auf Amazon lesen darf, dass erschreckend viele Menschen mittlerweile sogar unsäglichen Müll, wie Predator Upgrade und ähnlich krude Machwerke zu 5 Sterne Meisterwerken erklären und gleichzeitig anerkannt grosse Filme der Filmgeschichte als langweilig, öde oder gar schlecht gespielt empfinden kann einem Angst und Bange werden.

Es war ein schleichender Prozess, dass immer mehr der älteren Drehbuch Talente in die Rente gegangen sind. Das Ergebnis ist, dass heutzutage fürs Kino doch kaum einer noch in der Lage ist wirklich gute Drehbücher zu verfassen. Es hat wohl kaum etwas mit toxischen Fans zu tun, dass mittlerweile fast jedes Franchize mit seinen Fortsetzungen krachend gescheitert ist. Dabei ist es doch eigentlich immer das Gleiche. Grottenschlechte Drehbücher, saudumme und / oder stinklangweilige Handlung, sinnfrei Effekthascherei und vor allem ein nevtötendes Verhalten der Protagonisten. Niemand erwartet vollkommene Logik in Filmen, aber wenn sich in Prometheus Geologen in einer Höhle mit Equipment verlaufen, ein fremdes Wesen begrapschen, wie Kinder oder Charize Therone vor einem schmalen, umstürzenden Raumschiff wegläuft, anstatt einfach mal 5 Meter zur Seite zu springen und so ein Machwerk auch noch vom Alien Regiesseur verbrochen wird, dann stimmt etwas nicht mehr mit dem Kino. Was das ist, das ist ganz einfach. Es ist dumm, laut, langweilig, oberflächlich und pupertär geworden. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. So ist es kein Wunder, das die angebliche Ausnahmewissenschaftlerin und ihre Kollegen in Predator Upgrade ein Verhalten und eine Sprache an den Tag legen, wie pupertierende Bildungsverweigerer. Von der Unlogik auf allen Ebenen ganz abgesehen.

Viele Blockbuster haben heute die inhaltliche Qualität von B Movies vergangener Tage und genauso interessant sind sie dadurch auch. Normalerweise stehen die meisten Serien im krassen Gegensatz dazu. Was früher seichte Unterhaltung für Kinder und gestresste Hausfrauen war ist heute meist anspruchsvolles Drama und Klassen besser als der CGI Brei auf der grossen Leinwand. Aber es gibt ebend auch etliche Ausnahmen und Star Trek leidet natürlich darunter, dass es auch im Kino lief und wieder laufen soll. Nicht zuletzt, dass sich dann bevorzugt die untalentierten Kino Schreiberlinge an die Handlung machen. Das erklärt jedenfalls so manchen unsäglichen Murks, der eines NexGen Star Treks schlichtweg unwürdig ist. Sporenantriebe, seltsame Borgs, andauernd sinnfrei zerstörte Heimatwelten und absurdes Verhalten braucht dann nicht weiter verwundern. Die schlimmsten Merkwürdigkeiten kamen schon damals in den Kinofilmen vor. Ein Raumschiff mit Wal Besatzung, das Schall aus dem Orbit in die Weltmeere überträgt war auch damals schon saudummer Schwachsinn. Während in der Fernsehserie Zeitparadoxien und gesellschaftliche Probleme durchdekliniert worden sind.

Dazu kommt natürlich auch noch die immer groteskere SJ Propaganda, die so manchen Kinofilm noch absurder macht. Aber ich will mich nicht schon wieder über entwürdigte Killermaschinen auslassen. Ich hätte nur nie gedacht, dass man einen T-800 kastrieren kann. Drehbuch und Propaganda müssen nur saudumm genug sein, dann geht es. Jetzt kommt auch noch die völlig gerechtfertigte "Black Live matters" Sache dazu. So wütend mich dieser uniformierte Sch...kerl auch gemacht hat, bleibt trotzdem zu befürchten, dass der nächste Supermann Film eine schwarze Frau als Hauptdarstellerin hat. Macht zwar überhaupt keinen Sinn, aber Hollywood.


----------



## Wamboland (15. Juni 2020)

> Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi ist für mich ein Film, der eigentlich zu gut für die simpel gestrickte Skywalker-Geschichte ist. Zu ausgeklügelt für ein Märchen, das sich in erster Linie an Kinder richtet. Vielleicht wirkt er deswegen wie ein Fremdkörper innerhalb der Trilogie. Aber unabhängig von meiner persönlichen Meinung regte mich die holzköpfige und fast schon narzisstische Art mancher Fans auf. Sie taten so, als wäre es IHR Luke Skywalker, als wäre es IHRE Geschichte und als hätten die Macher sie verdammt nochmal so zu erzählen, wie sie sich das in ihren mit Star-Wars-Memorabilia vollgestopften Kellern ausgemalt haben!



Ausgeklügelt? Der Film macht vorne und Hinten keinen Sinn. Der gesamte Hauptplot ist völlig deppert. Genau wie der Abstecher zum CGI Casino. Audio-Visuell ist der Film super... und mir geht es nicht einmal um die Figuren. Mit geht es darum dass das Elefantenrennen keinen Sinn gemacht hat. Die hätten jederzeit Schiff vor oder in die Rebellenflotte springen lassen können (was die Casinocrew ja beweist). Der Hauptplot war einfach nicht Star Wars. Klar wäre ich mit einer Verfilmung des EU eher zufrieden gewesen ... wobei ... auch die Zahn Bücher könnte man versauen ... aber dann hätte man zumindest einen roten Faden in der Trilogie gehabt und nicht bei jedem Film neu geschaut wie man den Plot nun versucht zu retten. DAS war nämlich das größte Problem der 3 letzten Filme - eine fehlenden Vision für die ganzen Trilogie. Und diesen Schuh muss sich Frau Kennedy anziehen und nicht ein JJ oder Johnson. 

@Topic: Ich fand die dreckigere ST Welt durchaus gut, auch wenn das mit der in Armut lebenden Frau (name vergessen^^) albern war. Die Gewalt fand ich auch nicht unpassend ... mehr Sex fehlte, denn das ist es ja was TNG immer gerne zeigen wollte, aber nie durfte ^^

Ja, es gibt einige Logiklöcher und die Serie fängt mMn zwar angenehm träge an, verrennt sich dann aber in Mysterium um Mysterium und rusht dann zum Ende das sich extrem verkürzt anfühlt.

ABER genau das die erste Staffel noch nicht den richtigen Ton trifft und irgendwie nicht passt, macht sie ja zu einer echten ST Serie, denn die brauchten alle Anlauf bis sie gut wurden. Classic weiß ich nicht, mit Kirk bin ich nie so warm geworden, auch wenn es da ein paar nette Folgen gibt. Aber egal ob TNG, Enterprise, Voyager oder DS9 - alle waren in der ersten Staffel (mind.) eher meh. Das kopiert The Orville ja auch sehr gut ^^ - wobei die sich ja schon in der ersten Staffel etwas finden. 

Ich fand die Serie trotzdem ganz gut ... wobei ich mit Discovery mehr Spaß hatte, auch wenn die sich hoffentlich in Staffel 3 endlich richtig fängt. Ich schaue einfach was Picard in einer 2. Staffel macht ... dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## G-Kar (15. Juni 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Als ob wir ein Problem mit toxischen Fans haben. So ein Quatsch. ...jeden Mist...unsäglichen Müll...saudumme....nevtötendes....dumm...saudummer Schwachsinn...saudumm



Total nicht toxisch.... Naaaaa. Überhaupt nicht.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (15. Juni 2020)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Ich fand die Serie super und habe mich besonders über die Qualität gefreut. Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich echt nicht warum die Trekkies sich immer auf ein so hohen Ross setzten, nahezu jeder alte Film oder Serie war, sorry das ich das jetzt sage, Schrott und bestenfalls B-Movie Nievau! Erst JJ sein Film hat Star Trek auf ein Level gehoben wo es mit den anderen Filmen ala Star Wars und co. mithalten konnte. Auch die Serie Discovery finde ich gut.



Auf dem hohen Ross sitzt eigentlich du, denn du beleidigst und behauptest dann auch noch ohne jedes Argument, dass alles Schrott war. 

Aber mit dieser Behauptung zeigst du ganz klar wessen Geist du bist: Erst JJ sein Film hat Star Trek auf ein Level gehoben wo es mit den anderen Filmen ala Star Wars und co. mithalten konnte.

Du hast nämlich völlig recht. Der gute JJ hat Star Trek um alles beraubt, was es mal ausgemacht hat. Die Philosophie, die wissenschaftliche Beratung und damit verbundene grundlegende Glaubwürdigkeit, das rationale und sinnhafte Handeln der Protagonisten und eine handelungsbezogene Dramaturgie. Ersetzt hat er all das durch sinnfrei Action, Klamauk, Effekte, lächerliche Pseudotechnik mit Douglas Brücke, unglaubwürdigen Charaktern aus der Klitcheekiste und seichtester Handlung. Er hat aus Star Trek eine drittklassige Star Wars Kopie gemacht. Man könnte es auch Disney Star Trek nennen.

Es ist natürlich dein gutes Recht, das du gerne bunte, laute und schlichte Bombast Unterhaltung magst. Aber unterliege bitte nicht dem Irrtum, dass dein seichter Geschmack jedem zu gefallen hat. Dann noch Serien, die mit Auszeichnungen überschüttet worden sind und von herausragenden Personen der Weltgeschichte, wie etwa dem Daila Lama oder  Colin Powel "geliebt" worden sind, als B Movie Schund abzutun disqualifiziert deinen schlichten Geschmack endgültig.

Guck du dir einfach deinen Krach Bumm, aua peng peng CGI Action Kram begeistert an, aber akzeptiere dass anspruchsvollere Gemüter die komplexere Dramaturgie eines DS-9 vorziehen. Vielen Dank !


----------



## Entkryptor (15. Juni 2020)

"Für einen naiven Teenager in den 90er-Jahren, der sich in der Schule fragte, wie zum Teufel so etwas wie der Holocaust überhaupt existieren konnte, wie Menschen überhaupt in der Lage waren, sich gegenseitig Unaussprechliches anzutun, aufgrund von mittelalterlichen Schauergeschichten oder so wackeligen Wirklichkeitskonzepten wie ethnischer Zugehörigkeit oder Landesgrenzen,"

<- Und wieder ein Beispiel mehr, wie all diese Dinge in einen kindlichen verstand eingehämmert wurden; die Persönlichkeit ausgerichtet und diese Serien weiteres Futter für fruchtbar gemachten Boden lieferten. Aber im Grunde ist es so, dass, wenn man sich die Sternenflotte mal weiter denkt, die integrative, friedensstiftende Kraft der "Menschheit" in der Sternenflotte dazu führt, dass sie sich selbst zerstört. Man bekommt immer nur den netten Anfang gezeigt, in der es auf den Schiffen noch überwiegend Menschen gibt mit ihren eigenen Perspektiven, die sie von anderen (kriegstreibenden) Rassen unterscheidet, aber je länger die Sternenflotte existiert und sich damit die Menschheit auflöst, umso flüchtiger wird all jenes, was sie erschaffen und bewahren wollte. Kurios: In der Stärke gegenüber anderen liegt der Keim des eigenen Untergangs und aller Ideale. 


"Aber auf Picard ist eben Verlass. Er ist wie Stephen Hawking, wie Lady Gaga, wie Christian Drosten: Ihn umgibt eine Aura der Heiligkeit, egal ob aus wissenschaftlicher oder emotionaler Perspektive. Am Ende meistert er jede Herausforderung, hat im Kern immer recht ..."

<- Ja, das ist immer das Gefährliche gewesen: Wenn man es erst einmal geschafft hat diesen Gedanken in den Köpfen der Zuschauer einzupflanzen, dann muss Er auch damit irgendwo Recht haben, bei dem man (noch) nicht zustimmte. Also im Kern hatte ich den Gedanken auch schon, wie der Kolumnenschreiber, nur dann eben mit anderer Beurteilung. 


"Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Schauspiel Patrick Stewarts, der für mich nicht in die Rolle findet und eher sich selbst spielt als seinen ikonenhaften Charakter."
<- Also wenn ich es aus der Sicht des Kolumnisten betrachte, kann ich die Kritik nicht verstehen. Es beginnt doch schon mit der eigenmächtigen Rettung der vom aussterben bedrohten Romulaner. Also mehr an Picard-Moral geht doch kaum.


"Ich habe ein Problem damit, dass Picard nie wirklich Picard sein darf, sondern meistens zweite Geige hinter größtenteils mäßig interessanten Charakteren spielt,"

<- Hm... hmhmhm... hm... schwierig. 


"Ich habe ein Problem damit, dass das eigentliche Herz der Geschichte, Datas Dasein in einem virtuellen Limbus und Picards Suche nach seinem Freund und damit nach sich selbst) viel zu wenig beleuchtet wird ..." & "Ich habe ein Problem damit, dass ein Elfmeter wie das lange erhoffte Wiedersehen zwischen Picard, Riker und Troi verpufft wie eine Fehlzündung im Pizzaofen."

<- sehe ich anders. Die Serie spielt enorm mit den Vorerfahrungen der alten Erlebnisse aus vergangenen Serien. Wer diese frisch im Geiste und im Gefühl hat, kann soviel mehr verstehen, was wenige Stunden einer kurzen Staffel nicht alles aufrollen könnte. Und die Darsteller schienen das ebenfalls verstanden zu haben: Dass sie uralte Verbindungen und Freundschaften spielen, die sie aber nocht vn vorne neu erklären müssen.


"Deswegen kann ich sehr gut damit leben, dass die Serie so ist, wie sie ist. Ich kann gut damit leben, dass Star Trek: Picard eben nicht "mein" Star Trek: Picard ist."

<- Muss das betont werden? Es sind 24 Jahre vergangen und ein Mensch "entwickelt" sich da ein klein wenig. Picard wird ja nicht eingefroren und dann unverändert irgendwann aufgetaut. 


"Eine Erkenntnis: Ich brauche mehr Demut. Ich werde künftig enttäuschte Fans nicht gleich in einer toxischen Ecke einordnen, sofern sie ihre Enttäuschung und Kritik zwar laut, aber nicht zu extrem äußern - und keinen sexistischen, rassistischen oder sonst persönlichkeitsverletzenden Schwachsinn von sich geben. "

<- Ist nicht der erste Artikel hier in dem das Wort "toxisch" 5-10 mal vorkommt, als wolle man es dem Leser einhämmern. (hier kam es 8 mal vor). Und immer im Kontext der Erklärung, wie man gleichzeitig ein besserer Mensch zu sein hat... ähm, werden darf... / kann!? 


Fazit: Nach Beobachtung mehrerer Kolumnen, Meinungen und Kritiken scheint es mir so, als seien all Jene besonders von der Serie enttäuscht, die zu der Gutmenschenfraktion gehören. Die, die mehr zu den Realisten zählen, nehmen die dunkleren Töne in dieser Galaxie eher positiv auf. 

Das ist aber natürlich noch ein subjektiver Eindruck. Werde noch paar Jahre Beiträge lesen und im Kopf abspeichern.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (15. Juni 2020)

G-Kar schrieb:


> Total nicht toxisch.... Naaaaa. Überhaupt nicht.



Oh wie intelligent ! Während ich lang und breit analysiere und erkläre suchst du dir ein paar Worte aus meinem Text heraus und polemisiert. Lerne erst einmal zu argumentieren, dann beschäftige dich was mit dem Begriff toxisch gemeint ist, dann denk über Ironie nach bezgl. deines eigenen "Kommentars" und dann kannst du wieder zurückkommen. 

Kleiner Tip. Nicht mein Text ist toxisch, denn ich argumentiere. Toxisches Verhalten ist das oberfläche, polemische Diskreditieren. Argumentiere oder lass es bleiben, falls du nur inhaltlose Polemik beherrschst.


----------



## Entkryptor (15. Juni 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> So ist es kein Wunder, das die angebliche Ausnahmewissenschaftlerin und ihre Kollegen in Predator Upgrade ein Verhalten und eine Sprache an den Tag legen, wie pupertierende Bildungsverweigerer. ...



Wenn man sich da die gewählte Sprache der Imperialen z.B. in der Madalorianer-Serie anschaut, dann ist das wie eine reinigende Wohltat, in all dem vulgären Morast. 
Ich genieße es immer, wenn ich irgendwo eine Serie oder einen Film vorfinde, in der der verbale Ausdruck vorbildlich ist.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (15. Juni 2020)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Wenn man sich da die gewählte Sprache der Imperialen z.B. in der Madalorianer-Serie anschaut, dann ist das wie eine reinigende Wohltat, in all dem vulgären Morast.
> Ich genieße es immer, wenn ich irgendwo eine Serie oder einen Film vorfinde, in der der verbale Ausdruck vorbildlich ist.



Ich hab die Serie noch nicht gesehen. Nur die ersten paar Minuten, die haben mir sehr gut gefallen. Was mich an diesem unsäglichen Predator Filmchen gestört hat, war überhaupt nicht die pupertäre Sprache an sich, sondern WER sie benutzt hat. Es ist schlichtweg Unfug, wenn sich gestandene Wissenschaftler so artikulieren. In Deadwood dagegen hat die ordinäre Ausdrucksweise gut gepasst.


----------



## G-Kar (16. Juni 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Oh wie intelligent !



Und gleich der erste Satz. Das zeigt ganz eindeutig wo deine Gedanken hingehen. Da brauche ich gar nicht zu argumentieren. 

Du lieferst das beste Argument direkt im ersten Satz. Und du willst mir unterstellen das ich nicht weiß was toxisch bedeutet? Das'n guter. Ist ja nicht so das ich jeden Tag mit Meldungen dazu arbeite und unsere Kunden davor schütze. 

Aber mal ganz alleine für dich: https://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/toxisch - sehr bösartig, gefährlich, schädlich, zermürbend

Speziell die letzten beiden Wörter, da solltest du vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken. Nach meiner Erfahrung der letzten 12 Jahre (in denen ich täglich mit so einem Verhalten und den Resultaten daraus arbeite) ist das jedoch meistens nur Wunschdenken. Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren Belehren.

Zitat:  Das wirklich Problem ist, dass die breite Masse mittlerweile total unkritisch geworden ist und wirklich jeden Mist konsumiert. - Eine Unterstellung das "die breite" Masse dumm ist/dümmer ist als du selber.

Zitat: Dabei ist es doch eigentlich immer das Gleiche. Grottenschlechte Drehbücher, saudumme und / oder stinklangweilige Handlung, sinnfrei Effekthascherei und vor allem ein nevtötendes Verhalten der Protagonisten. - Eine Unterstellung, das die Schreiber schlecht und dumm sind, herabwürdigen der selbigen. 

Zitat:  Was das ist, das ist ganz einfach. Es ist dumm, laut, langweilig, oberflächlich und pupertär geworden.  - Siehe die Antwort auf das erste Zitat, das muss ich nicht noch weiter erklären.

Zitat:  Nicht zuletzt, dass sich dann bevorzugt die untalentierten Kino Schreiberlinge an die Handlung machen. - Da sind wir wieder dabei Leute die ihr Schaffen, ihr Dasein in diese Arbeit gesteckt haben runter zu machen.

Zitat: Ein Raumschiff mit Wal Besatzung, das Schall aus dem Orbit in die Weltmeere überträgt war auch damals schon saudummer Schwachsinn. - Da haben wir meinen Liebling Satz in diesem Beitrag. Da haben wir die menschliche Überheblichkeit, wenn du in einem Universum debattierst in dem die Menschen nun mal, nachweislich, nicht die allerbesten und intelligentesten sind (siehe zum Beispiel die Iconianer oder die Organier), dann muss man auch akzeptieren das es Rassen gibt die nicht dem Humanoiden Phänotypen entsprechen (das wurde übrigens auch in Star Trek Enterprise mit den Aquatischen Xindi aufgegriffen).

Zitat: Drehbuch und Propaganda müssen nur saudumm genug sein, dann geht es. - Siehe Punkt 1. 

Nur als Hinweis, Star Trek war schon immer "Propaganda", wenn wir mal bei dem Wort deiner eigenen Wahl bleiben. Einer der ersten Küsse zwischen einer afroamerikanischen Frau und einem weißen Mann im TV (vermutlich der erste im US TV überhaupt), Episoden über Rassismus (die bereits erwähnte Folge, Far beyond the Stars) , Episoden über Zivilrechte (The Drumhead), Episoden über Folter (Chain of Command), Episoden über Krieg und die Folgen davon(The Siege of AR-558 ).


----------



## MrFob (16. Juni 2020)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Fazit: Nach Beobachtung mehrerer Kolumnen, Meinungen und Kritiken scheint es mir so, als seien all Jene besonders von der Serie enttäuscht, die zu der Gutmenschenfraktion gehören. Die, die mehr zu den Realisten zählen, nehmen die dunkleren Töne in dieser Galaxie eher positiv auf.
> 
> Das ist aber natürlich noch ein subjektiver Eindruck. Werde noch paar Jahre Beiträge lesen und im Kopf abspeichern.



Tatsaechlich sehr subjektiv. Ich zum Beispiel halte mich selbst eher fuer einen der "Gutmenschen Trekkies". Ich schaetze an Star Trek die positive Message immer sehr. TNG ist meine Lieblingsseries (ST und ueberhaupt) und Picard war schon seit den 80ern mein Lieblingscharakter (auch wieder, ST und ueberhaupt). Wobei mir natuerlich schon immer klar war, dass er als eine Ikone ausgelegt war. Aber aehnlich wie Simon fand ich eben auch gerade seine "larger than life" Qualitaeten besonders ansprechend.

Aber ich fand die erste Staffel Picard super! Klar, ich sehe auch die plot holes, einige Probleme bei den neuen Charakteren und sehr vieles was man haette verbessern koennen. Wenn ich alle meine Kritikpunkte an der Serie hier jetzt nacheinander aufzaehlen wuerde, dann waeurde es wahrscheinlich auch wie der reine hate klingen aber trotz all dieser mehr oder weniger kleinen Fehler fand ich das Konzept der Serie total gut gelungen.

Warum? Eben genau weil sie nicht versuchen TNG wiederzubeleben. mMn haben sie es sehr gut geschafft, Picard's Charakter zu erhalten aber ihn in eine sehr andere Situation zu werfen als damals. 20 Jahre sind seit Nemesis vergangen. Ich fand es sehr passend, dass es halt nicht mehr der selbe Mann in derselben Position ist. Ich fand es genial, dass er als ueber 90 jaehriger (in universe) eben nicht mehr der Captain sein kann sondern eben eher im Hintergrund sitzt und fuehrend eingreift, waehrend halt die junge Crew die eigentlichen physischen Dinge erledigt. Ich fand es mutig, dass sie auch zeigen und dazu stehen, dass sie eine SciFi Serie ueber "einen alten Mann" gemacht haben. Das war auch das einzige, was in dem kontext wirklich Sinn gemacht hat.

Ich finde auch gut, dass er eben nicht wieder der unfehlbare Captain ist sondern sich auch mit Fehlern, die er gemacht hat auseinandersetzen muss und sich auch mal von den einigen Leuten seine doch zugegebenermassen manchmal etwas ueberhbliche Art vorwerfen lassen muss. Das hat fuer mich extrem gut gepasst.
Auch haben praktisch alle Picard-Data Szenen mMn extrem gut funktioniert. Das war eben fuer mich der absolute Drawback zu TNG Zeiten (der Traum am Anfang und halt vor allem der Abschied am Ende). Das stand dann eben auch sehr schoen im Kontrast zu der "neuen Realitaet" der 2390er.
Auch die Umsetzung anderer bekannter Charaktere wie Seven of Nine (der arme Icheb, das war echt hart), Hugh, Riker & Troy war eigentlich sehr interessant. Ich habe sie alle in ihrem generellen Charakter wieder erkannt aber sie hatten eben auch alle einen Twist. Keiner war mehr genau derselbe wie vor 20 Jahren aber das machte mMn halt eben auch total Sinn. Das einzige, was ich mir fuer eine zweite Staffel mal wuenschen wuerde ist, dass es mal einen alten Bekannten von Picard gibt, den nicht irgendeine krasse Tragoedie ereilt hat. Ich haette schon auch mal Bock auf einen Geordi, der einfach mal gut weggekommen ist oder so etwas. 

Der schwaechste Teil der Serie war leider tatsaechlich die neue Crew. Aber hier gebe ich der Serie gerne nochmal eine Chance sich in zukuenftigen Staffeln zu verbessern. Eigentlich haben alle ST Serien (ausser vielleicht TOS) mindestens eine, meist eher zwei Staffeln gebraucht um sich da wirklich zu finden, allen voran tatsaechlich TNG selbst, muss selbst ich als fanboy zugeben.

Die Haupthandlung hat wie gesagt viele kleine Probleme aber des groessere Konzept gefiel mir sehr gut und hat viele coole Facetten aus TNG neu eingebunden. Auch die Aufloesung fand ich super eben gerade weil KEINE Raumschlacht stattgefunden hat. Wo Discovery oder die neuen Filme hier das Action Feuerwerk bringen mussten fand ich es super, dass Picard genau das verhindert hat. .
Leider leider fand fast genau gleichzeitig der schlechteste Plot-Punkt statt, naemlich Picard's Verwandlung in einen Androiden, das haette es nun wirklich nicht gebraucht und war einfach nur komplett unnoetig aber naja. 

Wie gesagt, die Serie war bei mir recht kurz davor von 100 Nadelstichen dahingerafft zu werden hat aber fuer mich gerade noch so die Kurve gekriegt, dass ich im grossen und ganzen einen guten Eindruck hatte. Vor allem auch, weil ich nachvollziehen kann wie schwierig es ist nach 20-30 Jahren an einen Klassiker wie TNG anzuknuepfen und dem Material trotzdem etwas neues abzugewinnen. Und diesen schmalen Grad haben sie in meinem Empfinden sehr gut gehalten, auch wenn viele Details halt fragwuerdig sind.


----------



## Hurshi (16. Juni 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich empfehle fuer solche Probleme vulkanische Neuropressur, am besten durchgefuehrt durch T'Pol. Dass soll beruhigend wirken und falls nicht wird die ganze ueberschuessige Energie vielleicht eher in ... naja sagen wir mal positivere Gedanken umgeleitet.



Oje Oje ,ich hab nur meiner Verwunderung Ausdruck verleihen wollen mit den selben Worten wie der Beitragsteller , der meiner Ansicht nach ein völlig unnötig neuen und dazu echt schlecht klingenden Audruck for Trekkies erfunden hat. Oder beruhigst du ihn auch  ? Nein scheinbar nicht also wieso mich ? Wenn einer toxisch wird oder auch nicht darf ein anderer das nicht?


----------



## MrFob (16. Juni 2020)

Hurshi schrieb:


> Oje Oje ,ich hab nur meiner Verwunderung Ausdruck verleihen wollen mit den selben Worten wie der Beitragsteller , der meiner Ansicht nach ein völlig unnötig neuen und dazu echt schlecht klingenden Audruck for Trekkies erfunden hat. Oder beruhigst du ihn auch  ? Nein scheinbar nicht also wieso mich ? Wenn einer toxisch wird oder auch nicht darf ein anderer das nicht?



Ahso, ich dachte du wolltest etwas humoristisch anmerken, dass gerade Trekkies/Trekker nun schon stolz darauf zu sein scheinen, wenn sie mal nicht toxisch werden. 
Und ich wollte eigentlich auch nur einen - zugegebenermassen recht bloeden - Witz dazu machen. 

Trekker ist aber uebrigens ein Begriff, den ich schon oefter gehoert habe, tatsaechlich sogar einmal von Gene Roddenberry selbst in einem interview. Insofern finde ich den ok.


----------



## xdave78 (16. Juni 2020)

Zuerst einmal empfehle ich dem Autor das Wort "verballhornen" mal zu googeln, es klingt zwar "inellent" aber in diesem Kontext wurde der Text selbst verballhornt. Welche Ironie!

Für mich als TNG Anbeter in den 90ern ist Picard in jeder Hinsicht enttäuschend. Das ehemalige Idol im Kampf mit seiner unfreiwilligen fast- Verwandlung zu einem Mensch-Maschine Hybriden durch die Borg - seiner Nemesis - wird am Ende seines Lebens von Androiden unfreiwillig zu 100% zu einer Maschine und trägt es recht gefasst anstatt endgültig daran zu zerbrechen, woran sein Gewissen 30 Jahre lang genagt hat.
An Häme und Unglaubwürdigkeit kaum zu übertreffen und die Finale Demontage DES Flottenkapitäns schlechthin.

Ich empfinde mich selbst als ziemlich offen für neue Konzepte hinsichtlich Sci-Fi. Ich mag Discovery ganz gern und ich finde die "neuen" StarTrek Filme in der Summe "besser" als die meisten "Alten" (abgesehen von First Contact).  Vielleicht weil man den ursprünglichen Wild-West im All Style wieder mehr aufgegriffen hat, denn wenn ich einen 120 minütigen Lehrfilm über Love&Peace anschauen will, gehe ich sicher nicht zu einem Sci-Fi Film ins Kino. Zudem bin ich wohl auch aus dem Alter raus, wo der Weltenschmerz mich auf eine baldige TNG-Gesellschaft auf der Erde hoffen ließ.


----------



## ribald (16. Juni 2020)

Ohje manche hier sind ja ganz schön angefressen.
Ich empfehle, einen mindestens zweiwöchigen Aufenthalt auf Risa. 
Er ist ("bevölkert von einer humanoiden Spezies, die sich darauf versteht, Spannungen zu reduzieren.")


----------



## matrixfehler (16. Juni 2020)

Ich muss klar sagen,
dass mich Discovery von der ersten Minute an vollkommen abgeholt hat,
großartige Trek-Momente hatte (und auch die wichtigsten Themen von StarTrek behandelt), großartige Charaktermomente  und Entwicklung bot (wer das nicht bemerkt hat, hat geschlafen).
Natürlich war Discovery nicht perfekt, aber welche Serie war das schon.
TNG, DS9, VOY... so ziemlich alle ST-Serien brauchten mehrere Staffeln um sich zu finden, bei DS9 ging es sogar erst ab Staffel 3-4 los, ähnlich bei Voyager.


----------



## Zybba (16. Juni 2020)

War interessant zu lesen.
Auch ohne, dass ich Star Trek je wirklich gesehen habe oder komplett mit der Meinung des Autors übereinstimme.


----------



## AlBundyFan (16. Juni 2020)

ich habe mich, vor allem bei discovery, über die kommentare gewundert. mir gefiel die serie ganz gut(außer der sinnlosen umgestaltung der klingonen die für die geschichte völlig irrelevant ist und ich immer noch keinerlei grund sehe, warum man das gemacht hat).

ich habe mich auf star trek:picard gefreut wie ein schneekönnig - monatelang habe ich artikel über die serie gelesen. habe sogar extra amazon:prime abonniert nur für die serie(monatspaket-kündbar).
und dann sah ich einen sicher nicht "fit wie ein turnschuh"-picard und eine mäßige story.
einen androiden der, ohne vorwarnung, schon in der ersten folge einfach einen 100 meter-sprung vollführt und dann stirbt.
nach 4 folgen hatte ich schon keine lust mehr die serie weiterzuschaun - ich war sowas von enttäuscht.

jedes mal wenn ich zufällig wieder mal über eine TNG/voyager/ds9/enterprise-folge stolpere bin ich enttäuscht, daß man sowas nicht wieder hinbekommen hat.

auf jeden fall finde ich discovery 10 mal besser als picard obwohl discovery soviel kritik hat einstecken müssen.


----------



## SimonFistrich (16. Juni 2020)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal empfehle ich dem Autor das Wort "verballhornen" mal zu googeln, es klingt zwar "inellent" aber in diesem Kontext wurde der Text selbst verballhornt. Welche Ironie!


Oh, die Dudenkeule!  Warum "verballhornen"? Weil wir Will Rikers Namen verdrehen, ihn zum "Bill" machen. Bill wie Bill Shatner, der (vermeintliche) Frauenheld. 



xdave78 schrieb:


> Zudem bin ich wohl auch aus dem Alter raus, wo der Weltenschmerz mich auf eine baldige TNG-Gesellschaft auf der Erde hoffen ließ.


Ich auch. Deswegen Eskapismus.


----------



## SimonFistrich (16. Juni 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> War interessant zu lesen.
> Auch ohne, dass ich Star Trek je wirklich gesehen habe oder komplett mit der Meinung des Autors übereinstimme.



Das ist ein schönes Lob, vielen herzlichen Dank!

Und allen anderen hier für die interessante Diskussion. Meine Intention hinter dem Text ist es nicht, jemanden noch wütender zu machen. Im Gegenteil, ich werbe um Verständnis in beide Richtungen.


----------



## Frullo (16. Juni 2020)

Ein kleiner Exkurs:

Toxisch - bedeutet in ursprünglichem Deutsch ja nichts anderes als giftig. Und wie es bei Giften nun mal so ist, macht es die Dosis aus. Oder man nimmt das entsprechende Gift in nicht lebensbedrohlichen aber immer höheren Mengen zu sich, um den körpereigenen Widerstand aufzubauen. Bei den sogenannt toxischen Kommentaren verhält es sich nicht anders: Die Toxizität ist vom jeweiligen Empfänger abhängig.
Klar: Es gibt einen gesellschaftlichen Konsens darüber, was Gut und was Schlecht ist - aber die zwischen diesen beiden Polen verlaufende Grenze ist fliessend, verschiebt sich von Zeit zu Zeit in die eine oder andere Richtung und wird neu verhandelt.

Ich sage: Unmut in sich hineinzufressen ist ungesund. Man sollte ihn rauslassen. Nein, man muss ihm Ausdruck verleihen. Manchmal wird er über die Stränge hauen. Manchmal wird er andere verletzen - dafür darf man sich dann auch entschuldigen - also fürs Verletzen, aber nicht fürs Ausdrücken! Und jenen die sich regelmässig verletzt fühlen empfehle ich, Widerstand aufzubauen, wie gesagt in kleinen, immer grösser werdenden Dosen.

Und nach diesem Exkurs noch etwas zu Picard:

Für mich war die Serie nicht so schlecht, wie manch einer hier tut. Sie war aber auch nicht wirklich gut. Am ehesten würde ich sie mit einem Wort charakterisieren: Belanglos. In den rund 10 Stunden Laufzeit bringt diese erste Staffel nicht so viel Essenz auf den Tisch wie beispielsweise "The measure of a man" (Wem gehört Data) in 45 Minuten - dabei will Picard genau auf die Themen dieser TNG-Folge aufbauen. Aber während mich die TNG-Folge zum Nachdenken angeregt hat, habe ich die Picard-Staffel einfach nur konsumiert...

Was mich vielleicht am meisten an Picard gestört hat: Zigarren und Alkohol (wo ist das Synthehol geblieben?) wirken hier äusserst anachronistisch - fast so sehr wie Nokia im 1. Trek-Film aus JJs Mache...


----------



## Zanjiin-147 (16. Juni 2020)

Schon erstaunlich, wie komplett konträr manche Serien wahrgenommen werden. Und ebenso erstaunlich wie dies in dem Artikel diesmal differenziert argumentiert/geschildert wird. Danke dafür.

Für mich war das größte Manko der Serie die viel zu geringe Anzahl der Folgen (ähnliches auch beim Witcher), nicht weil ich einfach "mehr" sehen will, sondern weil es die Luft nimmt, Entwicklungen der Charaktere zu zeigen.
Picards Unfähigkeit echte Dankbarkeit und Zuneigung zu zeigen.
Seven of Nines Wandlung zur hochemotionalen Rachefigur und so vieles mehr.
Die ultimative Enttäuschung Picards, eben nicht mehr die Lichtgestalt zu sein.

Daher ist mein Fazit ein komplett gegenteiliges, für mich ist Picard keine Enttäuschung sondern ein Zeichen, was für Möglichkeiten in diesem Franchise stecken. Wenn man in diesem Franchise den Mut hat, mehr zu erzählen und weniger zu zeigen, dann können aus diesen SpinOffs echte Perlen werden. 

Und das ist auch dringend notwendig, denn wenn man ehrlich ist, war TNG (auch schon zu seiner Zeit) bestenfalls Mittelmaß mit ein paar eingestreuten Highlights und vielen desaströsen Tiefpunkten.


----------



## schokoeis (16. Juni 2020)

Als jemand, der TOS albern findet, TNG ok, Voyager gut und DS9 größtenteil langweilig, fand ich Picard und Discovery nicht so schlecht. Aber sehe das auch nicht als Trekki. Für mich ist das einfach Unterhaltung, die ich nicht weiter anschaue wenn sie mich langweilt. Ich fand gerade TNG immer unterhaltsam aber eher naiv und realitätsfremd. Deswegen ist für mich Picard auch nicht schlecht aber es gibt sicher bessere Serien. Was ich wohl nie verstehen werde, ist wie man sich derartig in solche Fantasieprodukte reinsteigern kann, das man überhaut "toxisch" wird. Wenn mir was nicht gefällt schaue ich es nicht an


----------



## Hurshi (16. Juni 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ahso, ich dachte du wolltest etwas humoristisch anmerken, dass gerade Trekkies/Trekker nun schon stolz darauf zu sein scheinen, wenn sie mal nicht toxisch werden.
> Und ich wollte eigentlich auch nur einen - zugegebenermassen recht bloeden - Witz dazu machen.
> 
> Trekker ist aber uebrigens ein Begriff, den ich schon oefter gehoert habe, tatsaechlich sogar einmal von Gene Roddenberry selbst in einem interview. Insofern finde ich den ok.



Na da simmer ja Quit   
Aber trotz alledem klingt Trekker einfach schei.....


----------



## SpieleKing (16. Juni 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Ich hab die Serie noch nicht gesehen. Nur die ersten paar Minuten, die haben mir sehr gut gefallen. Was mich an diesem unsäglichen Predator Filmchen gestört hat, war überhaupt nicht die pupertäre Sprache an sich, sondern WER sie benutzt hat. Es ist schlichtweg Unfug, wenn sich gestandene Wissenschaftler so artikulieren. In Deadwood dagegen hat die ordinäre Ausdrucksweise gut gepasst.



Habt ihr den überhaupt mit Akademikern zu tun? 
Also ich an der Uni täglich und eins kann ich euch sagen, wie ein Prof. Dr. und co. sich in einer Dissertation ausdrückt, spiegelt meistens nicht sein bevorzugten Wortschatz wieder. Nur mal so am Rande ;D


----------



## SpieleKing (16. Juni 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Auf dem hohen Ross sitzt eigentlich du, denn du beleidigst und behauptest dann auch noch ohne jedes Argument, dass alles Schrott war.
> 
> Aber mit dieser Behauptung zeigst du ganz klar wessen Geist du bist: Erst JJ sein Film hat Star Trek auf ein Level gehoben wo es mit den anderen Filmen ala Star Wars und co. mithalten konnte.
> 
> ...



Selten so gelacht, danke =D


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (16. Juni 2020)

Dass Picard vielleicht kein SF-Serien Meilenstein ist, da gehe ich gerne d'accord.
Unverständlich ist für mich allerdings, wenn von Trekkies alles völlig verklärt wird, was vorher war. Auch davor wurde eigentlich das ganze Repertoire des qualitativ Denk- und Undenkbaren gespielt.
Als Gesamtprodukt einer SF-Serie sind für mich z.B. "The Expanse", "Battlestar Galactica 2004-09" und "Serenity" überzeugender.
Auch beim "inoffiziellen Fanservice" "The Orville" gibt es IMHO viel Licht und Schatten - man was nie recht, was die Serie sein will.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Juni 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Trekker ist aber uebrigens ein Begriff, den ich schon oefter gehoert habe



Ab 1:11 


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ut04e_Dpnwo:71

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## KiznaCat (17. Juni 2020)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> "Deswegen kann ich sehr gut damit leben, dass die Serie so ist, wie sie ist. Ich kann gut damit leben, dass Star Trek: Picard eben nicht "mein" Star Trek: Picard ist."
> 
> <- Muss das betont werden? Es sind 24 Jahre vergangen und ein Mensch "entwickelt" sich da ein klein wenig. Picard wird ja nicht eingefroren und dann unverändert irgendwann aufgetaut.



Entwickelt sich da ein klein wenig? Der Waschlappen in Star Trek: Picard hat mit Picard doch nur noch den Schauspieler gemeinsam.


----------



## KylRoy (18. Juni 2020)

KiznaCat schrieb:


> Entwickelt sich da ein klein wenig? Der Waschlappen in Star Trek: Picard hat mit Picard doch nur noch den Schauspieler gemeinsam.



Das habe ich schon öfter gehört. _Die Figur hat sich entwickelt_ ist der Euphemismus dafür dass Patrick Stewart in der neuen Serie nicht mehr in die Rolle gefunden hat.

 ich finde es ja auch schade, aber ich mache mir da nichts vor.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (18. Juni 2020)

Picard ist in der Serie weder ein Waschlappen, noch hat er sich sonst "falsch" entwickelt. Er hat sich entwickelt. Als 94-jähriger, physisch eher heutiger 70-jähriger Mann ist er teilweise verbittert, wie sich die Sternenflotte entwickelt hat - und dennoch geht er seltsamen Umtrieben auf die Spur. Dennoch setzt er sein eigenes Vermögen (und ja - Geld hat es durchaus immer wieder in der Star Trek - Welt gegeben, auch wenn Picard das selber mal anders gesehen hat), seine verbliebene Kraft und letztlich auch mehr ein.

Stewart hat um die Rolle gewusst und alle von vornherein gewarnt. Es ist nicht Star Trek - The next Generation 2 - das war immer klar und er hat das auch kommuniziert. Daher ist es auch unredlich, das zu vergleichen. Er hat sich in der Rolle gefunden, ansonsten hätte er für Season 2 nicht zugesagt.

Hugh war eine kleine Nebenfigur in STNG, etwas mehr aber Icheb in ST - Voyager, weswegen ich auch nur wegen Icheb ein wenig enttäuscht bin, denn der hatte nun wirklich nur einen kurzen Auftritt.

Die Atmosphäre der neuen Star Trek - Serie stimmt, die Schauspieler sind ordentlich bis gut, die Geschichte mittelmäßig bis ordentlich. Alles in allem bislang (bin bei Folge 6) keine Enttäuschung - wenn man Fan ist. Als solcher steht man dem Franchise ohnehin positiv gegenüber, und freut sich erstmal über das, was kommt.

Sogar den neuen ST - Kinofilmen stand ich damit erstmal positiv gegenüber, bis ich sie dann gesehen habe...aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. Die Serie ist jedenfalls mehr ST, als die Filme überhaupt sein konnten.
Die Serie ist nicht verkehrt, sie ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (18. Juni 2020)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Bei den alten Star Trek Folgen gab es in jeder Episode, auch bei den miesen, die grundlegende Philosophie auf der Star Trek beruht und darauf war auch die Folge aufgebaut.
> 
> Dieses ist bei den neuen Serien nicht mehr zu erkennen und das meiste ergibt auch nicht mal mehr irgendeinen Sinn.  so ist Rafi neidisch auf Picards schicke Möbel wo sie sich doch jederzeit dasselbe replizieren könnte. was für ein Blödsinn!



Genau das scheint doch nicht der Fall zu sein. Rafi kann sich die Möbel nicht replizieren, weil der Replikator wohl Geld kostet und sie pleite ist bzw. ihr Geld für andere Dinge (Alkohol etc.) ausgegeben hat. Auch scheint es eben nicht so zu sein, dass Replikatorien ohne Probleme einfach alles replizieren können (s. Vanille - Drink in der Anfangsszene Teil 1) - es ist anscheinend eine Frage des Programms und vielleicht auch des Geldes. 

Die Philosophie von ST ist vielleicht nicht immer sofort zu erkennen, doch Picard versucht es doch, etwa im Gespräch mit der Admiralin. Wie man dann sowas behaupten kann, die Philosophie sei nicht mehr zu erkennen, ist fraglich.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Juni 2020)

> Star Trek: Picard - Kritik: Wie ich meine Enttäuschung überwand und nicht toxisch wurde



Ich nenne sowas simple Selbstbeherrschung.


----------



## KiznaCat (18. Juni 2020)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Die Philosophie von ST ist vielleicht nicht immer sofort zu erkennen, doch Picard versucht es doch, etwa im Gespräch mit der Admiralin. Wie man dann sowas behaupten kann, die Philosophie sei nicht mehr zu erkennen, ist fraglich.



Die Philosophy von Star trek und der Sternenflotte ist schlicht nicht mehr vorhanden.

Die gesamte Philosophy hinter Star Trek und der Sternenflotte ist das die Menschheit genau all diese  negativen Eigenschaften abgelegt hat die in Picard gezeigt werden. Die Philosophy war immer: Hier so gut können wir sein und hier schaut auf diesem Planet welcher der Föderation nicht angehört, so Barbarisch und Ruckständig waren wir früher auch einmal aber wir haben uns weiter entwickelt und sind etwas besseres geworden. Das hat man bei Picard einfach komplett aus dem Fenster geworfen, weil die Macher der Serie Star Trek einfach nicht verstehen.

Und zu Picard in der Serie kein Waschlappen: Doch er ist ein Waschlappen, die Serie degradiert ihm zu einem Waschlappen der sich von einer Drittklassigen Admirälin fertig machen lässt, und auch ansonsten eigentlich komplett unwichtig und Ersetzbar ist.

Davon mal abgesehen das der Hintergrund warum die Sternenflotte die Rettungsaktion abgebrochen hat genauso unschlüssig und Schwachsinnig ist wie das die Romulaner für den Angriff auf den Mars verantwortlich zeigen um die Rettung ihrer eigenen Bevölkerung zu verhindern... Welche sie aus irgend welchen gründen nicht selber durchführen können... obwohl sie genug Raumschiffe haben, und sogar den ganzen Borg Cube Schwachsinn Organisieren, und Finanzieren... aber die eigenen leute.. jo lassen wir sie Sterben und auf Welten Verhungern und verkommen.

Und vor allem Romulaner, uffff... soviel stümpperische Inkompetenz bei ihren "geheimdienst" einsätzen...

Über das Galaktische Abkommen das Androiden etc verboten sind.. darüber reden wir lieber erst mal gar nicht...

Wir brauchen auch nciht darüber reden das Seven of Nine auch absolut nutzlos in der Serie ist, und absolut nichts an der Serie ändern würde wenn sie nicht drin wäre.

Das ganze ist einfach nur sinnlose Gewalt und nen bissel Profanity hier und da, mit einem Storytelling und Writing das fast nicht schlechter sein könnte, logik gibt es halt nicht...


Und all die ganzen anderen Punkte die in Widerspruch zu vorherigen Serien steht zähle ich mal lieber nicht auf... Und wenn ich sinnlosen Aktion quatsch will: Dafür gibt es bereits zuhauf andere Serien die ich mir reinziehen kann, dafür muss man Star Trek nicht so verkorksen.


----------



## MrFob (18. Juni 2020)

Ich fand schon, dass die Philosphoie von Star Trek und der Sternenflotte gerade in Picard auf sehr intelligente Weise auf die Probe gestellt wird.

Denn ihre Prinzipien sind auf jeden Fall noch vorhanden. Sie versuchen ja die Romulaner zu retten. Sie stellen dafuer sogar die allergroesste Flotte aller Zeiten zur Vefuegung. Man muss sich ja auch mal ueberlegen, was fuer ein wahnsinniges Unternehmen es darstellen muss Milliarden Leute von einem Planeten evakuieren zu wollen. Das sie es ueberhaupt versuchen ist doch der Hammer.

Und dann passiert halt das "Unglueck" mit den Androiden und selbst danach ist man in Starfleet HQ noch der Idee gegenueber aufgeschlossen, dass man es auch weiterhin probiert. Nur koennte man das halt nur wenn man wieder extrem viele Androiden baut, die gerade eben halb Mars in die Luft gejagt haben (und die Gruende dafuer kennt man zu dem Zeitpunkt ja noch nicht). Also sagt man halt zu Picard "hey, wir wuerden es gerne tun, aber es geht halt nicht". Man muss sich ja auch mal vorstellen, dass die Foederation aus zig Welten besteht. Dass die Politik hinter so einer Entscheidung nicht ganz einfach ist duerfte auch klar sein.

Als ich die Rueckblende gesehen habe in der Picard aus dem Meeting kommt und gerade zurueckgetreten ist, nur weil er eben seinen Wunsch nicht erfuellt bekommen hat, da muss ich zugeben fand ich ihn auch sehr arrogant aber nicht ausserhalb seines Charakters, das war fuer mich das coole, es hat total zu Picard gepasst und es war trotzdem ein Fehler.

(Das alles mal davon abgesehen, dass diese Androiden-Arbeiterschaft eh sehr grenzwertig war, wenn man da an TNG Folgen wie A Measure of a Man (Wem gehoert Data) zurueckdenkt. Eigentlich haette Picard soweiso fuer das Verbot, massenweise Androiden herzustellen sein muessen, wenn man mal daran zurueckdenkt.)

Ich finde nicht, dass die Sternenflotte hier ihre Moral aufgegeben hat oder so. Sie haben die Romulaner ja nicht einfach sitzen lassen. Sie waren schlicht und einfach in einer beschissenen Situation. Picard hat den Fehler gemacht hier nicht mehr auf Kompromiss zu setzen und seine Ziele halt vielleicht etwas kleiner zu stecken. Klar, it sucks! Aber alles hinzuschmeissen bringt halt auch niemandem wirklich was (wobei es bei ihm ja eher ein Gluecksspiel war un er drauf gewettet hat, dass er halt gewinnt). Schoen auch, dass ihm das einige Leute dann im Laufe der Serie vorwerfen.

Auch spaeter dann, als die Serie eigentlich stattfindet finde ich sie Sternenflotte absolut nachvollziehbar. Als Picard zu der Admiralin reingeht und sagt "hey, ich brauche ein Schiff und eine Crew weil ihr mir diese total verrueckte Geschichte glauben muesst", ich meine, kein Wunder, dass sie da so reagiert. Haette ich wahrscheinlich nicht anders gemacht.

Also, weder Picard, noch die Sternenflotte haben mMn ihre Art oder ihre moralischen Grundsaetze wirklich verloren aber trotzdem hat sich die Situation halt so entwickelt, dass es da einen Konflikt gibt.
Bei all den Fehlern die die Serie macht, es war dieses mMn super eingefaedelte Grundgeruest, dass fuer mich viel wieder wett gemacht hat. Eine Foederation, die vielleicht nicht im besten Zustand ist und es vor allem mit komplizierten Zeiten zu tun hat, das war mal ein coole neue Idee fuer ST. Sonst (auch in DS9) gab es entweder die total korrumpierten Elemente der Foederation oder die halb-Heiligen. Dass man nun mal diesen Mittelweg beschreitet und unsere alten Helden da rein wirft, dass war fuer mich genau das, was sie super gemacht haben in der neuen Serie.


----------



## KylRoy (19. Juni 2020)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Genau das scheint doch nicht der Fall zu sein. Rafi kann sich die Möbel nicht replizieren, weil der Replikator wohl Geld kostet und sie pleite ist bzw. ihr Geld für andere Dinge (Alkohol etc.) ausgegeben hat. Auch scheint es eben nicht so zu sein, dass Replikatorien ohne Probleme einfach alles replizieren können (s. Vanille - Drink in der Anfangsszene Teil 1) - es ist anscheinend eine Frage des Programms und vielleicht auch des Geldes.
> 
> Die Philosophie von ST ist vielleicht nicht immer sofort zu erkennen, doch Picard versucht es doch, etwa im Gespräch mit der Admiralin. Wie man dann sowas behaupten kann, die Philosophie sei nicht mehr zu erkennen, ist fraglich.


 was bitte? Du referenziert die Serie mit sich selbst um zu checken ob sie wie Star Trek ist? So funktioniert Logik nicht!

Kleine Lektion zum ökonomischen System der Föderation:

Für Bürger der Föderation gibt es innerhalb der Föderation keinen Anlass eine Währung zu benutzen.  sie werden in ihrem Alltag damit nirgends konfrontiert.  die Föderation benutzt lediglich Währung bzw Tauschgüter für den Außenhandel und für das interne Management.

Und noch eine kleine Bitte: ich bin Star Trek Fan seit dem Kindesalter also versuche bitte es in Zukunft zu vermeiden mir Star Trek erklären zu wollen. Danke.

Und noch interessehalber: hast du je zuvor eine Star Trek Serie gesehen?


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (19. Juni 2020)

KylRoy schrieb:


> was bitte? Du referenziert die Serie mit sich selbst um zu checken ob sie wie Star Trek ist? So funktioniert Logik nicht!
> 
> Kleine Lektion zum ökonomischen System der Föderation:
> 
> ...



Ich "referenziere" nicht. Du bist niemand, der Logik erklären kann - denn Logik funktioniert nicht. Sie existiert. 

Es gibt verschiedene ST - Serien  - und sie alle sind ST. In Picard ist sogar ein Roddenberry involviert - und du willst etwa behaupten, es handele sich nicht um ST ? Ziemlich dreist...

Ich erkläre dir nicht ST, es ist wie es ist. Ich gab Beispiele aus der Serie, die widerlegen, was du meinst gesehen zu haben.

Ich habe beinahe alle ST - Serien gesehen. Es fehlt aber noch Discovery. Bin jedoch einer der Fans, die das Franchise schon sehr lange - meistens mit Wohlwollen, so wie es Fans nunmal machen - betrachten und verfolgen.


----------



## StarLazer0 (19. Juni 2020)

An Alle,

die Taschen, richtig schön fest zuhalten!!!




MrFob schrieb:


> Ich fand schon, dass die Philosphoie von Star Trek und der Sternenflotte gerade in Picard auf sehr intelligente Weise auf die Probe gestellt wird.
> 
> Denn ihre Prinzipien sind auf jeden Fall noch vorhanden. Sie versuchen ja die Romulaner zu retten. Sie stellen dafuer sogar die allergroesste Flotte aller Zeiten zur Vefuegung. Man muss sich ja auch mal ueberlegen, was fuer ein wahnsinniges Unternehmen es darstellen muss Milliarden Leute von einem Planeten evakuieren zu wollen. Das sie es ueberhaupt versuchen ist doch der Hammer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zybba (19. Juni 2020)

StarLazer0 schrieb:


> An Alle,
> 
> die Taschen, richtig schön fest zuhalten!!!


Was bedeutet das?


----------



## MrFob (19. Juni 2020)

Ich hab's auch nicht gecheckt.


----------



## IngoKnito42 (19. Juni 2020)

Marvelfilm ist ein gutes Stichwort, denn letztendende ist der Plot dieser ersten Staffel Star-Trek Picard 1:1 bei Deadpool 2 geklaut:

Unser Hauptprotagonist (Picard/Deadpool) trauert um einen verstorbenen Gefährten (Data/Vanessa) und trifft auf einen Heranwachsenden mit potentiell apokalyptischen Fähigkeiten (Dahj/Firefist). Der/die junge Person wird von mächtigen Gegnern (Romulaner/Cable) gejagt, um ihn/sie umzubringen, bevor er/sie mit ihren Fähigkeiten Schlimmes anrichtet, Diese Person gerät an die falschen Freunde (Androidenkolonie/Juggernaut). Unser Held rekrutiert Helfer (neue Crew/X-Force) bittet mächtige Freunde um Hilfe (Funkspruch an die Föderation/Deadpool vor X-Mansion) und sucht nach dem Teen. Die mächtigen Freunde kommen in der Schlusskonfrontation tatsächlich zu Hilfe, unser Held kann den Teenager aber nur davon überzeugen, dass er /sie nicht ihren Plan durchführen muss, indem er sich opfert.
Der Held trifft nun in einem Art Jenseits auf seinen verstorbenen Gefährten und wird durch ein Gizmo (Androidenkörper/Cables Zeitreisedingsie) wiederbelebt.


Ich bin nicht überascht, dass viele Fans von Next Generation enttäuscht sind, wenn eine Rückkehr von zentralen Figuren durch eine Comic-Geschichte realisiert wird.


----------



## KylRoy (19. Juni 2020)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Ich "referenziere" nicht. Du bist niemand, der Logik erklären kann - denn Logik funktioniert nicht. Sie existiert.
> 
> Es gibt verschiedene ST - Serien  - und sie alle sind ST. In Picard ist sogar ein Roddenberry involviert - und du willst etwa behaupten, es handele sich nicht um ST ? Ziemlich dreist...
> 
> ...



Ach du meine Güte. Das ist ja eine Menge Unsinn, aber eins nach dem anderen.

 jeder, absolut jeder kann Logik erklären falls er sie versteht.  sie wird sogar im Studiengang Informatik und Elektrotechnik unterrichtet.  dramaturgische Logik wird auch unterrichtet und rate mal wo?

 deine Beispiele zum Thema Geld hast Du aus STP genommen und genau da wird es ja falsch dargestellt. darum geht es doch, du Schussel!

Ich bin bei weitem nicht der einzige der diese Serie kritisiert und das begründen kann und das haben auch andere sogar hier im Forum schon zahlreich getan. Wie können wir nur? das ist wirklich dreist! LOL!

 Fan sein bedeutet nicht alles kritiklos zu schlucken,  man kann auch kritisieren was absolut keinen Sinn ergibt. Und davon gibt es in dieser neuen Serie wahrlich genug.

 wenn dein nächster Post wieder genauso wenig Sinn ergibt spare ich mir die Antwort, nur damit du nicht überrascht bist.


----------



## Zybba (19. Juni 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich hab's auch nicht gecheckt.


Vielleicht meint er, dass du dir oder uns in die Tasche lügst mit dem Text.
Daher zuhalten. Kp...


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (20. Juni 2020)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Ach du meine Güte. Das ist ja eine Menge Unsinn, aber eins nach dem anderen.
> 
> jeder, absolut jeder kann Logik erklären falls er sie versteht.  sie wird sogar im Studiengang Informatik und Elektrotechnik unterrichtet.  dramaturgische Logik wird auch unterrichtet und rate mal wo?
> 
> ...



Jede Menge Antworten ohne Fragen - nochmal, es geht nicht darum, Logik zu erklären. Das habe ich auch nicht gemacht. Daher ist es irrelevant, wie und wo Logik gelehrt wird. Mal abgesehen davon kann Logik erklärt und gelehrt werden, und das geschieht ja auch. Das hat mit den Fragestellungen hier und der ST - Serie im besonderen nicht viel zu tun. Du solltest mal konkrete Beispiele nennen, wo du meinst, dass die Serie dramaturgische Logik verletzte.Picards Verhalten zeigt jedenfalls immer wieder-  die Macher haben das alte ST nicht vergessen.

Kritik zu üben ist das eine, einer ST - Serie das ST - Sein abzusprechen, das andere. Und ja, das ist dreist, wenn jemand mitwirkt, der tatsächlich darauf bedacht ist, das Erbe seines Vaters zu würdigen und fortzusetzen.

Was das Geld angeht, besteht da ja kein Widerspruch zu dem, was ich mal geschrieben habe.


----------



## Worrel (20. Juni 2020)

KiznaCat schrieb:


> Entwickelt sich da ein klein wenig? Der Waschlappen in Star Trek: Picard hat mit Picard doch nur noch den Schauspieler gemeinsam.


Surprise! Auch fiktive Charaktere altern und können im Lauf von 3 Jahrzehnten die Reste ihres jugendlichen Esprits, Kraft und Kampfeswillen verlieren. Das sind ja auch nur Menschen.


----------



## KylRoy (22. Juni 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Surprise! Auch fiktive Charaktere altern und können im Lauf von 3 Jahrzehnten die Reste ihres jugendlichen Esprits, Kraft und Kampfeswillen verlieren. Das sind ja auch nur Menschen.



 natürlich entwickeln sich Charaktere, aber sie ändern nicht ihre Persönlichkeit. Der alte Picard wurde in All Good Things viel besser dargestellt.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juni 2020)

das schöne ist ja, das es komplett falsch ist
Menschen ändern ihren Charakter komplett, gerade wenn sie sehr Dramatische Erlebniss durchmachen
wie wenn man von den Borg entführt wird und dann beim Zweiten Kontakt mit der Borgkönigin so Ahab mutiert


----------



## MrFob (22. Juni 2020)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass das schon erklaert wurde, aber inwiefern hat denn Picard seinen Charakter in der Serie komplett veraendert?

Er wurde hier ja z.B. ein Waschlappen genannt. Inwiefern denn bitte? Physisch? Das duerfte ja klar sein, er ist in universe ueber 90.

Psychisch? Da scheint er mir auch in der Serie immer noch genau der gleiche wie in TNG. Starke moralische Grundsaetze, die er um nichts in der Welt aufgeben wuerde. Ein starke Fuehrungskraft, aber auch immer fuer Vorschlaege offen und zu Kompromissen bereit. Sehr selbstbewusst, manchmal etwas ueberheblich und selbstgerecht, hat aber auch schon immer mit seiner Vergangenheit gehadert und sie in Frage gestellt. 

All diese Eigenschaften (das waeren jetzt mal so die wichtigsten, die mir auf Anhieb einfallen) treten mMn in der neuen Serie wieder sehr gut zu Tage. Er mag - vor allem an Anfang der Serie - in einer ziemlich beschissenen Lage sein, aber sowohl wie er dorthin gelangt ist, als auch wie er damit umgeht hat gut su ihm gepasst fand ich.


----------



## Entkryptor (23. Juni 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Tatsaechlich sehr subjektiv. Ich zum Beispiel halte mich selbst eher fuer einen der "Gutmenschen Trekkies". Ich schaetze an Star Trek die positive Message immer sehr. TNG ist meine Lieblingsseries (ST und ueberhaupt) und Picard war schon seit den 80ern mein Lieblingscharakter (auch wieder, ST und ueberhaupt). Wobei mir natuerlich schon immer klar war, dass er als eine Ikone ausgelegt war. Aber aehnlich wie Simon fand ich eben auch gerade seine "larger than life" Qualitaeten besonders ansprechend.
> 
> Aber ich fand die erste Staffel Picard super! Klar, ich sehe auch die plot holes, einige Probleme bei den neuen Charakteren und sehr vieles was man haette verbessern koennen. Wenn ich alle meine Kritikpunkte an der Serie hier jetzt nacheinander aufzaehlen wuerde, dann waeurde es wahrscheinlich auch wie der reine hate klingen aber trotz all dieser mehr oder weniger kleinen Fehler fand ich das Konzept der Serie total gut gelungen.
> ...



Du als Person, die nicht in meine Einordnung fällt, wird berücksichtigt und das Ganze von mir weiter beobachtet und gesammelt.
Finde es sehr schön wie differenziert Du hier diverse Punkte zur Serie darstellst und ich weiß, dass es noch 5 Seiten mit Leichtigkeit mehr hätten werden können.

Die meisten Punkte teile ich, oder gehe sie teils mit.
Zudem schaffst Du es eine Entwicklung der Charaktere nicht als "Mangel an Findung in die Rolle." zu kritisieren, sondern als akzeptabel zu definieren. 
Es scheint viele Leute hier sollten mal 24 Jahre zurück blicken und reflektieren wie sie damals dachten im Vergleich zu heute.


----------



## Zybba (23. Juni 2020)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> das Ganze von mir weiter beobachtet und gesammelt.


@MrFob
Dein Social Score steigt!


----------



## Entkryptor (23. Juni 2020)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ...
> Für mich als TNG Anbeter in den 90ern ist Picard in jeder Hinsicht enttäuschend. Das ehemalige Idol im Kampf mit seiner unfreiwilligen fast- Verwandlung zu einem Mensch-Maschine Hybriden durch die Borg - seiner Nemesis - wird am Ende seines Lebens von Androiden unfreiwillig zu 100% zu einer Maschine und trägt es recht gefasst anstatt endgültig daran zu zerbrechen, woran sein Gewissen 30 Jahre lang genagt hat.
> An Häme und Unglaubwürdigkeit kaum zu übertreffen und die Finale Demontage DES Flottenkapitäns schlechthin.
> ...



DAS Argument kann ich verstehen und kann man wirklich als arg hingebogen interpretieren. 
Mal zwei Seiten: 
Filme versuchen ständig die Toleranz zu anderen Lebensarten und auch künstlichem Leben zu erziehen. "I Robot" war da ein Beispiel und viele andere Filme folgten. Also DARF Picard das nicht ablehnen, denn das globale Ziel steht über der seiner Persönlichkeit.

Andere Seite: 
Er hat alles was wesentlich ist, behalten: Sterblichkeit, Gefühle, den freien Geist, die Optik. Damit kann Er klarkommen.


----------



## TL-44 (26. Juli 2020)

Ich finde es wird zu wenig geforscht und erkundet worum es in Star Trek ja geht. Allerdings sind die Kampfszenen mittlerweile nicht mehr so geküzelt choreografiert. 

TL-44


----------



## Worrel (26. Juli 2020)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Filme versuchen ständig die Toleranz zu anderen Lebensarten und auch künstlichem Leben zu erziehen.


Du sagst das, als sei das was Schlechtes.


----------



## Enisra (26. Juli 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Du sagst das, als sei das was Schlechtes.



oder als ob die Folge "Horta rettet ihre Kinder" nicht schon in der ersten Staffel 1967 lief und es halt auch so ein Thema ist, das jetzt ... nun ja, so ein Grundthema von Star Trek ist?
Oder das Wohl vieler steht über dem Wohl eines einzigen? Ich meine, das jetzt alles nichts neues

Das doch wie wenn man sich bei Star Wars beschwert das irgendeine Person von einem Hinterwäldler Planeten aufeinmal krass gut fliegen kann und die Macht nutzt ohne große Ausbildung
Ich meine, wenn man das jetzt nicht gut findet, warum dann interessiert man sich überhaupt für die Serien


----------



## KylRoy (9. September 2020)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Genau das scheint doch nicht der Fall zu sein. Rafi kann sich die Möbel nicht replizieren, weil der Replikator wohl Geld kostet und sie pleite ist bzw. ihr Geld für andere Dinge (Alkohol etc.) ausgegeben hat. Auch scheint es eben nicht so zu sein, dass Replikatorien ohne Probleme einfach alles replizieren können (s. Vanille - Drink in der Anfangsszene Teil 1) - es ist anscheinend eine Frage des Programms und vielleicht auch des Geldes.
> 
> Die Philosophie von ST ist vielleicht nicht immer sofort zu erkennen, doch Picard versucht es doch, etwa im Gespräch mit der Admiralin. Wie man dann sowas behaupten kann, die Philosophie sei nicht mehr zu erkennen, ist fraglich.



Wie gesagt: Das wird falsch dargestellt! 

Innerhalb der Föderation benutzen Privatpersonen kein Geld. Das ist seit Jahrzehnten Kanon.


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2020)

PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> Denn ja, auch mein Ego wurde verletzt durch Star Trek: Picard.



ooooookeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyy.


----------

